# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Η ομορφιά της ελευθερίας στην φύση

## CreCkotiels

Η ομορφιά της καρδερίνας όταν είναι ελεύθερη στην φύση δε νομίζω ότι μπορώ να την περιγράψω . 
Είναι από τα πουλάκια που μπορώ να κάτσω και να κοιτάζω ώρες ατελείωτες , να προσπαθώ με κάθε τρόπο να την πείσω  να έρθει 
στον κήπο μου ,  μόνο και μόνο για να την βλέπω να τρώει και να λιάζεται . 

Εδώ λοιπόν , θα μπορούμε να βάζουμε φωτογραφίες από καρδερίνες ελεύθερες στην φύση . 
Οι εικόνες που θα βάζουμε να είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο στην φύση και να μην απεικονίζουν φανερά , διατροφή ή αναπαραγωγή της μιας και οι εικόνες αυτές ανήκουν στα εξής θέματα αντίστοιχα : 

*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature** Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας στη φύση*Ξεκινάμε λοιπόν ,

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels

πάμε περίπατο ! χαχαχα







αν προσέξετε αυτή κάτω από το ράμφος έχει κίτρινο χρώμα μάσκας  :Confused0013:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

φιλαρακι Μαριε, ενα μεγαλο μπραβο, για αυτο το πολυ ωραιο θεμα που ανοιξες!! :Happy0159:  :Happy0065:

----------


## CreCkotiels

κάποιος μάλλον κρυώνει και έγινε σαν μπαλάκι !

----------


## CreCkotiels

> φιλαρακι Μαριε, ενα μεγαλο μπραβο, για αυτο το πολυ ωραιο θεμα που ανοιξες!!


Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !! Πάμε να το γεμίσουμε ! :Jumping0044: 

Ειδες εδώ αν προσέξεις αυτή κάτω από το ράμφος έχει κίτρινο χρώμα μάσκας  :Confused0013:

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !! Πάμε να το γεμίσουμε !
> 
> Ειδες εδώ αν προσέξεις αυτή κάτω από το ράμφος έχει κίτρινο χρώμα μάσκας


με την πρωτη ματια φαινεται σαν να εχει φαει κατι, σαν γυρη και εχει λερωθει, αλλα με το ζουμ που εκανα, δειχνει σαν να εχει και μια μικρη γραβατα. δυστυχώς δεν βοηθαει το μεγεθος και η αναλυση της φωτογραφιας.

*και τα πιτσιρικια που πανε περιπατο απαιχτα :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels

για μακροβούτι το πάει ! χαχαχαχα  :Character0053:

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## teo24



----------


## xasimo

Καλη αρχη Μαριε με τις καρδερινες  :Happy:

----------


## rafa

παιδια αυτα τα πουλια ειναι το κατι αλλο.στην φυση εχω δει 2 φορες μια το φθινοπωρο και χθες το πρωι σε ενα αρμιρικι διπλα στο σπιτι μου αλλα δυστιχως ηταν μακρυα και δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω φωτο.σημερα ειδα και καλογερακια  :Happy0064:

----------


## Ariadni

Φοβερες φωτογραφιες και πανεμορφα πουλακια! Υπεροχα και πολυ φωτεινα χρωματα! Αυτη που πανε βολτιτσα ηταν οντως η καλυτερη!
Αντεχουν και το χιονι;;;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες Κατερίνα , ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Αντεχουν και το χιονι;;;


αν υπαρχει τροφη αντεχουν.

----------


## Ariadni

Πολυ ανθεκτικα μικρουλια!

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> 


αυτη ειναι καρδερινα Ημαλαϊων carduelis caniceps

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι πολυ ομορφη! Φοβερο χρωμα!

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels

:Innocent0006:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## mixalis73

Μπραβο βρε Μαριε πολυ ομορφες η φωτογραφιες πολυ ομορφες.

----------


## jk21



----------


## IscarioTis

δεν ξερω αμα το εχει βαλει κανεις αλλα ειχα παει στην Θεια μου και ειχα κατσει στον υπολογιστη του ξαδερφου μου και βρηκα αυτο εδω το βιντεο το ειδα να ολα να πω την αληθεια
αμα το εχει ανεβασει καποιος αλλος σε καποιο αλλο θεμα ας σβηστει παρακαλω

αμα το δει καποιος στο 11:00 αυτο ειναι καποιο αγκαθι?

πολυ τσακωμος πεφτει τελικα και στην φυση  ::

----------


## legendguards

https://www.facebook.com/18945355153...2587352222179/

----------


## Corvus

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21



----------


## Corvus

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Corvus

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Corvus

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Corvus

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Corvus

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Corvus

και η ομορφια του αγκαθιου!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Corvus

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

